# CZ 75 Compact 9mm, all-steel model...



## onalandline

Does anyone have a CZ 75 Compact 9mm, all-steel model with the manual safety? Can you tell me what you like/dislike about it? Better yet, if anyone has one, can you make a youtube review video and post it?

Just to re-iterate, not the alloy or polymer models, but the all-steel 9mm compact. Thanks.


----------



## CollinsGTO

why not consider the alloy? its +p+ rated (i think... its at least +p) and its lighter. shoots amazing! i havent been to the range but a handfull of times and i was able to cluster all 14 rounds within a 2.5" area... most of which went through the same hole. i should've saved the target, or at least taken a picture lol.


----------



## onalandline

CollinsGTO said:


> why not consider the alloy? its +p+ rated (i think... its at least +p) and its lighter. shoots amazing! i havent been to the range but a handfull of times and i was able to cluster all 14 rounds within a 2.5" area... most of which went through the same hole. i should've saved the target, or at least taken a picture lol.


I just like the all-steel compact version with the manual safety. No rail, no lanyard loop. Nice piece.


----------



## CollinsGTO

fair enough. i apologize for the lack of info, on my part, on the all steel model. good luck in your search!


----------



## tekarra

I like my 75 Compacts! In truth I shoot the compact better than the 75B, perhaps because the shorter grip squeezes my hand for a tighter hold. I have swapped slides on the Compact and ant the 75B wihich makes for a different pair to shoot. As you, I like the pistols plain with no rail nor lanyard loop.








This is how they should be.









This is with the slides swapped.

The only thing I do not like is that it gets heavy after carrying it all day. A couple of years back I found a lightweight Compact on line, but was too slow on making an offer. It was a lightweight frame, but with the manual safety.


----------



## CollinsGTO

tekarra said:


> I like my 75 Compacts! In truth I shoot the compact better than the 75B, perhaps because the shorter grip squeezes my hand for a tighter hold. I have swapped slides on the Compact and ant the 75B wihich makes for a different pair to shoot. As you, I like the pistols plain with no rail nor lanyard loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with the slides swapped.
> 
> The only thing I do not like is that it gets heavy after carrying it all day. A couple of years back I found a lightweight Compact on line, but was too slow on making an offer. It was a lightweight frame, but with the manual safety.


wow, didnt realize you could do that! good info


----------



## wolverine_173

here you go


----------



## Philco

Nice video Wolverine. :smt023


----------



## wolverine_173

thanks buddy, did you end up getting one?


----------



## wolverine_173

I love guns that have removable grips. Wood grips just look awesome


----------



## wolverine_173

CZ 75 Compact, all steel Balloon Range - YouTube

finally got some shooting in, it was a blast


----------



## wolverine_173

does anyone have the rami and can tell me how it compares to the compact?


----------



## Skinsfan

I've heard that the CZ75 has a longer trigger reach, which my XL hand with long fingers could use. Do you know, or would you please measure, the trigger reach? Many thanks for any assistance you can provide!!


----------



## wolverine_173

i will when i get home


----------



## wolverine_173

do you guys prefer alloy or steel framed guns?


----------



## epsanto2

I have the all steel CZ75 Compact and I absolutely love it! I had the following modifications made by a pistol smith: changed the front sight to a red fiber optic and had a trigger job so it now has 3.25 pounds of pull S/A and about 6 pounds in D/A. I also switched the grips to a pair of wood ones from Marschalgrips.com with the thumb rest and finger grooves. This is my primary carry pistol and when I carry it, I carry it in a Crossbreed Inside the Waist Band super tuck at the 2:30 position. For me, this makes for a very comfortable, accessible, and concealable combination.

I like the steel frame for recoil control. As has been noted, it is a little heavy because of the steel frame, but the Crossbreed design distributes the weight very nicely when carrying. When shooting, the balance of the CZ makes the weight in my hand almost unnoticeable.

My second choice for carrying? A CZ 83, another all steel frame, with a 3 pound S/A and about a 5 pound D/A pull, Marschal grips with thumb rest and finger groves, and another Crossbreed IWB Super Tuck holster at the 2:30 position.

IMGP3754.jpg Photo by epsanto2 | Photobucket


----------

